# Womans preference



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

What kind of physique do girls generally like?

Disclaimer- Not trying to insult anyone who chooses to look any other way. However people wish to look is none of my business!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't think there is a general physique they like. Everyone is different.


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> View attachment 120088


 Did that fire place come with the property?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

2o16 said:


> Did that fire place come with the property?


 Yes, they put it there to hold up the chimney pot.


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> Yes, they put it there to hold up the chimney pot.


 Yeah pretty nice, parents have got one similar to that but slightly wider at the bottom.

So woman find your physique attractive? How were you built as a 20 year old?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

2o16 said:


> Yeah pretty nice, parents have got one similar to that but slightly wider at the bottom.
> 
> So woman find your physique attractive? How were you built as a 20 year old?


 slim, but with abs, weighed around 160lbs


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Big muscles can bed some women, big bank balance can bed all women, go after whichever comes easiest


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Big muscles can bed some women,* big bank balance can bed all women*, go after whichever comes easiest


 nah...some women have their pride.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Big muscles can bed some women, big bank balance can bed all women, go after whichever comes easiest


 If you want something with a brain then maybe go with ladies who arent obsessed in either of them.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

banzi said:


> nah...some women have their pride.


 Only if you're skint


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> If you want something with a brain then maybe go with ladies who arent obsessed in either of them.


 Its the ones with brains that are obsessed with the money, the other ones prefer the muscles


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

So I've wasted all those years perfecting my cheeky, Northerner repartee?

Women go for the same things you go for in them. Face, body, personality, intelligence, class, et al.

We each have our different ratios and standards inter-sexually as we do intra-sexually, with a myriad of evolutionary processes we still work with now though they evolved in the Miocene age with our great ape ancestors, and became ever more intricate in the Pleistocene and early Palaeolithic, with the dawn of tool use, controlled use of Fire and the development of language, which all contributed to a more complicated social group and the expansion of networks beyond the tribal borders of **** erectus.

Me, I could never, ever do a fat bird.


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

haha yeah makes sense. Just so hard to know what they go for ahha


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

2o16 said:


> haha yeah makes sense. Just so hard to know what they go for ahha


 Banzi has shown you mate.. Woman love a nice chimney pot


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No muscle needed with one like this

Better if you got both ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks I think ?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Smart and fit, no more no less


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I find all women sexy in there own way except for women who give it all the fu**ing c**t with a *** hanging out there mouth...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> View attachment 120088


 I don't know who this is but...I do like combats


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Its the ones with brains that are obsessed with the money, the other ones prefer the muscles


 So only 2 types of women then.....oh dear I don't fall in either I'm lost now


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Frandeman said:


> No muscle needed with one like this
> 
> Better if you got both


 Haha is that meant to be his schlong half way down his leg? I'm not having that :lol:

Edit: Quoting system is well ****ed, have to delete emoji's in the quoted post or it won't post, shite.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

fitrut said:


> Smart and fit, no more no less


 Would you substitute both of those for a good sense of humour?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Plate said:


> Would you substitute both of those for a good sense of humour?


 Why, do you know someone??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Heard a few women say that best dig mine back out eh lol


 Go on then and do a picture.....it's my fave


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Full uniform or partial ?


 stolen valor.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Gary29 said:


> Haha is that meant to be his schlong half way down his leg? I'm not having that :lol:
> 
> Edit: Quoting system is well ****ed, have to delete emoji's in the quoted post or it won't post, shite.


 when i saw that pic i assumed it was all about the expensive suit and watch.

i never even noticed the packet of extra strong mints in his pocket


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> So only 2 types of women then.....oh dear I don't fall in either I'm lost now


 Youve never banged any extremely wealthy men


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

This is such a dumb question.

What sort of women do men go for - slim or curvy ? The answer is - some guys like slim, some curvy, some both.

There's also likely to be a difference between the sort of bloke a woman wants to settle down with, and the type of bloke she thinks about when she's rubbing one out.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

unfortunately for most on here.

90% of woman would prefer skinny brad pitt in fight club over slightly chubby juiced up recreational lifter.

but hey, most men train for the opinion's of other men rather than women


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> unfortunately for most on here.
> 
> 90% of woman would prefer skinny brad pitt in fight club over slightly chubby juiced up recreational lifter.
> 
> but hey, most men train for the opinion's of other men rather than women


 Well brad pitt I think he has been a sex icon so Im pretty sure even if he was chubby they would chose him.

Yep, women are nuts.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Well brad pitt I think he has been a sex icon so Im pretty sure even if he was chubby they would chose him.
> 
> Yep, women are nuts.


 Or maybe, just maybe, they don't value the bodybuilding style physique as much as most of the members on here would like to think.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Varg said:


> Or maybe, just maybe, they don't value the bodybuilding style physique as much as most of the members on here would like to think.


 It's true.



ironman1985bcn said:


> Well brad pitt I think he has been a sex icon so Im pretty sure even if he was chubby they would chose him.
> 
> Yep, women are nuts.


 Both parts of this are also true, to fair i'd give Brad a poke for the sake of it :whistling: no ****

Yes woman are nuts, but what they like is what they like. Most would go for a swimmers or athletes physique over most of the 'bodybuilders of the general population'.

You get a minority of muscle lovers, but most of these seems to be orange and wear more make up than boy george on a pride march.

Getting big muscles is either for your ego or for other men to look in 'most cases'. Don't be ashamed.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Varg said:


> Or maybe, just maybe, they don't value the bodybuilding style physique as much as most of the members on here would like to think.


 Well tbh a 174cm 85kg ripped bloke I can assure you he gets attention from 90% of women. And its a propper bodybuilder look.

Then there is the look like a pro 174cm weighing 110kg shredded which I can understand its not everygirls cup of tea.

Other thing is women like to say they like other physiques because of the "stereotypes" if you are big muscled ripped and good looking you must be a pr*ck and must not have a heart orr so on...

Then they see one and it's likely it will get their attention.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Full uniform or partial ?


 Full and a beret ...I mean if u want to impress me


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> No mate after 17 years service some stuff gets written off and some allowed to keep for nostalgia reasons [IMG alt="" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 No ya not but never mind no one will know


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

ironman1985bcn said:


> *Well tbh a 174cm 85kg ripped bloke I can assure you he gets attention from 90% of women. And its a propper bodybuilder look.*


 90%? A number plucked from nowhere.

Anyway, my mrs must be in the 10% cos she wouldn't look twice at anyone so short no matter how ripped they were.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Varg said:


> 90%? A number plucked from nowhere.
> 
> Anyway, my mrs must be in the 10% cos she wouldn't look twice at anyone so short no matter how ripped they were.


 Could be mate, I take you must play basketball?


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> View attachment 120088


 Is that you @banzi?


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Varg said:


> Anyway, my mrs must be in the 10% cos she wouldn't look twice at anyone so short no matter how ripped they were.


 Thats correct, 90% wants someone above 185cm no matter size of biceps or schlong.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Mogadishu said:


> Thats correct, 90% wants someone above 185cm no matter size of biceps or schlong.


 And obviously they dont give a f*ck if ripped or chubby.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Could be mate, I take you must play basketball?


 No, I'm only 185cm, I think she'd like it if I was taller to be honest.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

John boy said:


> Is that you @banzi?


 yes.

bitches love me.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> yes.
> 
> bitches love me.


 And women?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> And women?


 they are quite fond as well


----------



## OchAmDeed (Jan 18, 2016)

OP def lean/athletic build is best for the poontang I get atleast 10 compliments by the day, by the hour I don't know


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

OchAmDeed said:


> OP def lean/athletic build is best for the poontang I get atleast 10 compliments by the day, by the hour I don't know


 You must be better looking than @Drogon


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> And women?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

trust me, i have had my share of male admirers as well.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

banzi said:


> trust me, i have had my share of male adventures as well.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> You must be better looking than @Drogon


 Highly doubt it, I get at least 25 compliments by the day, by the minute I don't know


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Highly doubt it, *I get at least 25 compliments by the day*, by the minute I don't know


 people saying 'thank you' when you bring them a coffee isnt technically a compliment


----------



## OchAmDeed (Jan 18, 2016)

Drogon said:


> Highly doubt it, I get at least 25 compliments by the day, by the minute I don't know


 dear lord that one burned. Baby please go easy on me im new to this game


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> people saying 'thank you' when you bring them a coffee isnt technically a compliment


 I forget how much you quote me when you're on my ignored list.


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Highly doubt it, I get at least 25 compliments by the day, by the minute I don't know


 Sounds like some serious ultimate boom time.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

2o16 said:


> Sounds like some serious ultimate bum time.


 fixed


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> fixed


 Hehe


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Plate said:


> Would you substitute both of those for a good sense of humour?


 mmh fat but funny, probably no, would still try him get fit 

smart, fit and funny then


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

banzi said:


> people saying 'thank you' when you bring them a coffee isnt technically a compliment


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

these questions are daft, there is no one answer.

I often wonder if the answer for the OP is 'not you' though and that's how these threads come about?

is someone struggling to get laid and trying to find an excuse? :whistling:


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

andyboro said:


> these questions are daft, there is no one answer.
> 
> I often wonder if the answer for the OP is 'not you' though and that's how these threads come about?
> 
> is someone struggling to get laid and trying to find an excuse? :whistling:


 Not daft really, genuine question which has led to discussion.

In rely to your last question, no just trying to find the least attractive physique to keep em away, snowed under.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

2o16 said:


> Not daft really, genuine question which has led to discussion.
> 
> In rely to your last question, no just trying to find the least attractive physique to keep em away, snowed under.


 I think its daft because if its unanswerable nature tbh.. just like men all have varying tastes, so do women.

its like asking someone to name a hairy dog - you'll get shedloads of answers, all of which are right and some folk will assume that you're asking out of insecurity (hence the not getting any comment)

just use my tactic though and fart loudly, works every time.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

These threads crop up every couple of months. Do most women like the level of muscularity that most here would consider properly big? No. But most women do prefer a leaner and more muscular look than the typical untrained man. Having an ugly face will put women off far more than an out of shape body though.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

andyboro said:


> I think its daft because if its unanswerable nature tbh.. just like men all have varying tastes, so do women.
> 
> its like asking someone to *name a hairy dog* - you'll get shedloads of answers, all of which are right and some folk will assume that you're asking out of insecurity (hence the not getting any comment)
> 
> just use my tactic though and fart loudly, works every time.


 benji


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

a.notherguy said:


> benji


 Aww sorry, it was Max...

thanks for playing though.


----------



## OchAmDeed (Jan 18, 2016)

andyboro said:


> I think its daft because if its unanswerable nature tbh.. just like men all have varying tastes, so do women.
> 
> its like asking someone to name a hairy dog - you'll get shedloads of answers, all of which are right and some folk will assume that you're asking out of insecurity (hence the not getting any comment)
> 
> just use my tactic though and fart loudly, works every time.


 OP "What kind of physique do girls *generally* like?"

I'm guessing question essentially boils down to something like... Zyzz or Jay Cutler?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Hmm I'd like to know where your getting your info from but I can assure you I was allowed to keep more than my medals


 Information....I'm an insider mr nath


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AngryBuddha said:


> Youve never banged any extremely wealthy men


 I don't 'bang' per se


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

andyboro said:


> these questions are daft, there is no one answer.
> 
> I often wonder if the answer for the OP is 'not you' though and that's how these threads come about?
> 
> is someone struggling to get laid and trying to find an excuse? :whistling:


 Any male struggling to get laid in the uk in this day and age must be seriously limp...female generation gone crazy with opening hours...is all


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Mod payroll ?


 Yep...


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I don't 'bang' per se


 And i bet percy is forever grateful


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Bignath4607 said:


> Don't I know it


Sadly I was speaking from experience too...


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I don't 'bang' per se


 Me neither


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Really ? What arm/branch/division ? Does go some way to explaining how you come across surely a civil servant and I mean no disrespect but because of your age unless your raf of course


 Lol explaining how I come across???

Im not gonna go into it on here obviously!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Fat lads get laid too

Just saying ?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> people saying 'thank you' when you bring them a coffee isnt technically a compliment


 I read that while I was stood in the queue at Co-op earlier, nearly spat on the lady in front of me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

banzi said:


> nah...some women have their pride.


 id bet alot of money that no woman would turn down a few million for a 1 night stand, my misses included


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Fat lads get laid too
> 
> Just saying


 Yes but not without a big wallet or rohypnol.

Fat girls get laid because men can/would screw just about anything that moves.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Hmm I'd like to know where your getting your info from but I can assure you I was allowed to keep more than my medals


 Offically your supposed to hand it all in but the people in stores couldnt care less what you keep really. i gave my ospery and mk 7 helmet back and the rest was mine but i didnt bother to keep it all only what i wanted


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Fixed


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

If she doesn't move even better


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Mergal said:


> banzi said:
> 
> 
> > nah...some women have their pride.


 id bet alot of money that no woman would turn down a few million for a 1 night stand, my misses included

So there all prostitutes we're just haggling on price


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

CandleLitDesert said:


> id bet alot of money that no woman would turn down a few million for a 1 night stand, my misses included
> 
> So there all prostitutes we're just haggling on price


 haha so true! wouldnt say it ti ther face tho!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'd fcuk any woman for a million pounds...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'd fcuk any woman for a million pounds...


 your mother?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

banzi said:


> Ultrasonic said:
> 
> 
> > I'd fcuk any woman for a million pounds...


 your mother?

You've got me there! No.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'd fcuk any woman for a million pounds...


I would f**k any man for halve that ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Fat lads get laid too
> 
> Just saying ?


When I've had a lager top they do


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> yes.
> 
> bitches love me.


 In good shape there mate


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> View attachment 120088


 Is this Tommy bananas?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> banzi said:
> 
> 
> >


 Is this Tommy bananas?

When he got fat yeah


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Is this Tommy bananas?
> 
> When he got fat yeah


 Yeah he's about 22 ish % bf here give or take


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

2o16 said:


> What kind of physique do girls generally like?
> 
> Disclaimer- Not trying to insult anyone who chooses to look any other way. However people wish to look is none of my business!


 Different women like different physiques and sometimes the physique doesn't really matter.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Hera said:


> Different women like different physiques and sometimes the physique doesn't really matter.


 Nicely put.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Is there a equally insecure thread on mumsnet or somewhere asking if all men find the exact same physique attractive?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Tall is lovely and body big, muscly, athletic, chunky, fat ok too... but not skinny petite or tiny... years ago I had a date with a lad who looked amazing in his picture these big massive arms I was like woooo.... omg when I met him he had on like a big chunky jumper and chunky coat and loads of layers and underneath he was tiny... I mean like maybe 8 stone skin and bones!! lol... runnnnn


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> Is there a equally insecure thread on mumsnet or somewhere asking if all men find the exact same physique attractive?


 Dunno but there's a picture of bonzo on mumsnet..he's popular


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Not looking to make an argument does this make it ok for women to wear them bras that make the boobs look bigger then ?


 Worst comparison ever.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Not looking to make an argument does this make it ok for women to wear them bras that make the boobs look bigger then ?


 As long as when they take it off they still have some


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Dunno but there's a picture of bonzo on mumsnet..he's popular


 I hope you are joking.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

If she is not

It will be soon ?


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Go on then explain how in my head weedy guy layers up to look bigger fail
> 
> woman wears bra thing to make boobs look bigger fail
> 
> maybe I should of said dark clothing or pull in pants ? If that's what your getting at


 Because height and weight are fundamental attributes. Tits, ass and bellend are all bonuses.

Males in there 20s might find it essential but Im open for forgiveness my son.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Well that's fine as I'm in my 30s and stand by my comments as imo it's all a case of false advertising


 Personality goes a long way.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I hope you are joking.


 No...I put it there what's up with ya


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Personality goes a long way.


 ...hi my names Skye I love animals and walks in the countryside I saw ur pic on mums net I like u 0800567890


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

*when your 50 not that I am of course, you get so much more forgiving I can assure you, I'd even consider a mildly plump one*


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

and if no one was looking a pretty size 14

have been sold some bum steers over the years, nothing worse than a sticky up and out cleavage which collapses into knee length Christmas stocking shaped empty skin when bra is removed


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> ...hi my names Skye I love animals and walks in the countryside I saw ur pic on mums net I like u 0800567890


 

Tell me more about yourself, do you like hugging and shaking hands?

I have two children, they are a little boisterous, would you mind if I brought them on our date?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Tell me more about yourself, do you like hugging and shaking hands?
> 
> I have two children, they are a little boisterous, would you mind if I brought them on our date?


 No I can't hug or shake it brings out my eczema so do children can we do first date without the kids? Ps I'm told I have nice eyes one floats beautifully in the opposite direction to the other but I see it as a quality. I saw ur pictures ..never dated a bb before do u have a special diet? My friend tommy does a special one IIFYFMTFEI or something...anyhow..where shall we meet.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

husaberg said:


> and if no one was looking a pretty size 14
> 
> have been sold some bum steers over the years, nothing worse than a sticky up and out cleavage which collapses into knee length Christmas stocking shaped empty skin when bra is removed


 Lol...give us a break!!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No I can't hug or shake it brings out my eczema so do children can we do first date without the kids? Ps I'm told I have nice eyes one floats beautifully in the opposite direction to the other but I see it as a quality. I saw ur pictures ..never dated a bb before do u have a special diet? My friend tommy does a special one IIFYFMTFEI or something...anyhow..where shall we meet.


 If you break out with eczema with a hug how are you going to cope with bumping uglies?

I'm not a bodybuilder, I'm familiar with this Tommy character, hes currently recovering in the Priory clinic after losing his mind on Deca.

We can meet in Starbucks, they do a lovely froth.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> If you break out with eczema with a hug how are you going to cope with bumping uglies?
> 
> I'm not a bodybuilder, I'm familiar with this Tommy character, hes currently recovering in the Priory clinic after losing his mind on Deca.
> 
> We can meet in Starbucks, they do a lovely froth.


 Lol...I think I :wub: u already


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Bignath4607 said:


> Not looking to make an argument does this make it ok for women to wear them bras that make the boobs look bigger then ?


 yes I guess that's similar but maybe a better comparison is when girls use 10 chicken fillets down their bra or sofa cushions in their pants


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Sorry outta likes do women really do that in their pants ?
> 
> I remember chicken fillet thing mind glad I never encountered it first hand though I'd feel cheated lol


 you seem to be unfamiliar with "Spanx"


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Bignath4607 said:


> Sorry outta likes do women really do that in their pants ?
> 
> I remember chicken fillet thing mind glad I never encountered it first hand though I'd feel cheated lol


 yes think its more common for women to use misleading piccies but men do it too


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Bignath4607 said:


> Well that's fine as I'm in my 30s and stand by my comments as imo it's all a case of false advertising


 I don't think how people present themselves is always 'advertising'. To think that it is all for the 'viewers' benefit is pretty egocentric of the 'viewer'.

I think people tend to dress in certain ways to make themselves feel better about themselves, to give them confidence. If a woman feels less feminine because of her breast size then it's great if a push up bra is enough to help her feel confident. And if I guy is paranoid about his low weight and bulky jumpers give him the confidence to go out there to meet people, then also great.

How people dress is usually a representation of how that person feels about themselves, and not a means to advertise.

I guess any annoyance that someone feels about 'false advertising' depends on how hung up they are on looks.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> banzi said:
> 
> 
> > Personality goes a long way.


 ...hi my names Skye I love animals and walks in the countryside I saw ur pic on mums net I like u 0800567890

Why is that number not working. ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Bignath4607 said:


> Well when they are posting a picture on a dating website are they not "advertising" themselves I'm all for people doing things to make themselves feel better hence why I workout I don't do it for anyone else other than me I think it's misleading and that's my stance


 Maybe I'm just not too fussed about looks but I don't get bothered if someone has tried to enhance their looks, for whatever reason, whether it be to look more attractive to others or to themselves.

Everyone uses their best picture on dating sites and on here for that matter! When dating online I used a picture of myself tanned when I'm usually pale...I look better with a tan (IMO) and so presented that best version of myself. I don't think that's false, as that's how I look when tanned. In the same way that with a push bra, girls have more obvious breasts....that's how look in a push up bra. We all enhance our looks through various means...with hair products, make-up, flattering clothes etc. I think the line should only really be drawn when people use Photoshop to create a completely new person in the photo or of course use someone elses photo!

And that's just my stance.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm sure is about looks ??


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I'm sure is about looks


 There's a slight chance he might be funny, charming, polite and have a very big heart. Someone with experience wanna share with us?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

This is what he's got


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Loveleelady said:


> Tall is lovely and body big, muscly, athletic, chunky, fat ok too... but not skinny petite or tiny... years ago I had a date with a lad who looked amazing in his picture these big massive arms I was like woooo.... omg when I met him he had on like a big chunky jumper and chunky coat and loads of layers and underneath he was tiny... *I mean like maybe 8 stone skin and bones!! lol... runnnnn*


 All ribs n tiddler :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

daztheman86 said:


> ...hi my names Skye I love animals and walks in the countryside I saw ur pic on mums net I like u 0800567890
> 
> Why is that number not working.


 U have to put 100 quid in my account first


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> This is what he's got


 So you're saying you'd f**k him??


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Hera said:


> And if I guy is paranoid about his low weight and bulky jumpers


 When I was a teenager I would always were jumpers even in the middle of summer. Not to pretend to be big but because I was self conscious of my body. Funny thing was I was probably no smaller than most others my age but it just bothered me.

I think like you say it's the same with woman and the padded bra's.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

superpube said:


> So you're saying you'd f**k him??


 ( @frandeman's next post, "I ****ed worse lol")


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> Well that's fine as I'm in my 30s and stand by my comments as imo it's all a case of false advertising
> 
> It's false advertising but so is make up but we expect women to wear make up likewise we should expect their knockers to drop a bit once the bra comes off. Even in a bra you can tell long titties from firm titties plus titties are good to look at a man in bare layers isnt


 Long titties from firm titties hahahaha ....seriously u lot do make me smile..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> superpube said:
> 
> 
> > So you're saying you'd f**k him??


 (@frandeman's next post, "I ****ed worse lol")

Don't think cock will get hard..no my type.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> (@frandeman's next post, "I ****ed worse lol")
> 
> Don't think cock will get hard..no my type.


 What about if you could fvck his wife after?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

My cock doesn't get hard with men srs. I need something to distract myself ???


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Trannys yes..they got tits lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

monkeybiker said:


> When I was a teenager I would always were jumpers even in the middle of summer. Not to pretend to be big but because I was self conscious of my body. Funny thing was I was probably no smaller than most others my age but it just bothered me.
> 
> I think like you say it's the same with woman and the padded bra's.


 I think it's the same with so many things. Some women become so self-conscious that they won't leave the house without a layer of make-up on and it's due to their own self-esteem issues as opposed to trying to attract attention.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> daztheman86 said:
> 
> 
> > ...hi my names Skye I love animals and walks in the countryside I saw ur pic on mums net I like u 0800567890
> ...


 U have to put 100 quid in my account first 

Ok I just need to card number don't forget the the security code on back of card.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bignath4607 said:


> True lol do blokes actually do that ? Hope not or they should renounce their manhood


 Blokes stuff their pants? That is really lol worthy. I've lived and worked with guys but I never saw anyone do that....if they stuff their undercrackers surely it would just look like a big ole bump in their trousers? Rather than a ...umm...manly man shape.

gawwwd bigNat..thus is making me laugh. Oh! And if the record, I've never stuffed my boobs...however, they don't move much when I take my bra off on account they are tweeny....unlike my backside, which just doesn't in any way require any help at all! Humph....lolol..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Flubs said:


> Blokes stuff their pants? That is really lol worthy. I've lived and worked with guys but I never saw anyone do that....if they stuff their undercrackers surely it would just look like a big ole bump in their trousers? Rather than a ...umm...manly man shape.
> 
> gawwwd bigNat..thus is making me laugh. Oh! And if the record, I've never stuffed my boobs...however, they don't move much when I take my bra off on account they are* pert*...unlike my backside, which just doesn't in any way require any help at all! Humph....lolol..
> 
> View attachment 120282


 fixed...dont put yourself down kid.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

banzi said:


> fixed...dont put yourself down kid.


 Yes, much better adjective, pert  I will take that and thank you.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Ha ha! I dunno, I'm sure there are some fools that do though :lol:


 Erm....have u and @Flubs not been taking note in the 'recent picture' thread? Come on some of them guys are stuffing for sure


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Erm....have u and @[Redacted] not been taking note in the 'recent picture' thread? Come on some of them guys are stuffing for sure


 I don't look at that too often, and in truth I don't tend to look at their nads either. Hard to believe I know but I focus on delts more, I really love looking at delts, lol

inb4 major saddoireallywannapunchyourheadin! 

Delts, delts my kingdoms for some Delts.

and NOW I Bloopin' well have to go and do exactly that! Look at their bits and bobs to see if I can spot a stuffed one....sighhhhh.....see what you've started? Haha......

I wonder if that could be the start of an interesting thread? Do you stuff or are you natty? :lol: :lol: ....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok ok ..so I'm the only one who looks then??? Oooops!! Sorry guys but be grateful my eyes are not what they were so y'all look well ...stuffed


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> :lol: It never dawned on me to look unless it was in your face :whistling: I actually look at arms, quads and abs!!!


 Yes, quads are interesting, that tear shape thing, like that too. Mine are there but they sort of morph into the rest of my legs, hehe.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Ok ok ..so I'm the only one who looks then??? Oooops!! Sorry guys but be grateful my eyes are not what they were so y'all look well ...stuffed


 I never stuff, I occasionally give it a little shake though.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I never stuff, I occasionally give it a little shake though.


 Yak...shake is out!

Iv just had a look at the pics actually bloody typical no stuffed ones to date they are all covered including u and even felonE with his baggy shorts...booooooo u lot disappoint..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yak...shake is out!
> 
> *Iv just had a look at the pics actually bloody typical no stuffed ones to date* they are all covered including u and even felonE with his baggy shorts...booooooo u lot disappoint..


 Hang on I will check my detailed files of stored members pics.(pardon the pun)


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Packing !!.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Must be just me , but I love women , all shapes and sizes.

Nothing is sexier than a woman laughing with you. The trouble is there are too many superficial people on here and in the keep fit world, they judge people on looks mainly. They get far too serious about themselves. Rather be with someone who I enjoy being with than a show pony.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

daztheman86 said:


> Packing !!.


 Good grief!!! I can't believe what I'm seeing!

hes wearing socks with sandals :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Must be German ?


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Flubs said:


> daztheman86 said:
> 
> 
> > Packing !!.


 Good grief!!! I can't believe what I'm seeing!

hes wearing socks with sandals

Think he has more than 1 pair of socks on.

Just can think where ?.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

thecoms said:


> Must be just me , but I love women , all shapes and sizes.
> 
> Nothing is sexier than a woman laughing with you. The trouble is there are too many superficial people on here and in the keep fit world, they judge people on looks mainly. They get far too serious about themselves. Rather be with someone who I enjoy being with than a show pony.


 Dont tell me....................youre fat?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Obviously..


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

No Banzi , just not narcissistic like yourself. Loads of pics of your top half, I'm betting like most here you don't train train legs


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

thecoms said:


> No Banzi , just not narcissistic like yourself. Loads of pics of your top half, I'm betting like most here you don't train train legs


 I have posted plenty leg pics sonny.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Lets see them then ? Ur a little up ur own ass aren't you tbf


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

thecoms said:


> Lets see them then ? Ur a little up ur own ass aren't you tbf


 my internet persona is so far up my ass I can see my own adams apple.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

You have no persona, your as fake as your leg workouts


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

thecoms said:


> View attachment 120293


 That's me


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Well unfortunately the one pic I put up int buff my hand covers my pride @Skye666 @MissMartinez and @Flubs so ya can't see if I'm packing or not


 Ur packing


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

thecoms said:


> Must be just me , but I love women , all shapes and sizes.
> 
> Nothing is sexier than* a woman laughing *with * at you*. The trouble is there are too many superficial people on here and in the keep fit world, they judge people on looks mainly. They get far too serious about themselves. Rather be with someone who I enjoy being with than a show pony.


 I've only ever experienced that one


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bignath4607 said:


> Well unfortunately the one pic I put up int buff my hand covers my pride @Skye666 @MissMartinez and @[Redacted] so ya can't see if I'm packing or not


 I went for a look :whistling: .....it's true, can't tell. You should probably put a sock on it. Keep it warm whilst your out and about nekkid....  thermal would be best. I've got some pink thermal sox, nice and toasty. I think your little man would appreciate that. Hehe.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

some light reading to start understanding women


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> This you shall never know according to the nhs though I'm well above average :thumb


 If I made it my mission I would know


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> He even treated us all to a glute shot


 Favoritism?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

aqualung said:


> some light reading to start understanding women


 This is down to 2 things ..the fact y'all av pea brains and 2nd we don't want u understanding us


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Ha ha I'd love to know how you would go about this


 See my quote to aqualung


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

thecoms said:


> No Banzi , just not narcissistic like yourself. Loads of pics of your top half, I'm betting like most here you don't train train legs


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Il admit and always have I ain't the brightest but I certain wouldn't be revealing my Sen especially over they internet in person that's a different matter


 Lol I didn't mean the pea brain bit I meant women don't want u to know....hence u said I would love to know how!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bignath4607 said:


> Thermal sounds good haha the ol cock sock i do prefer mess tin order tho as pink ain't my colour thanks for caring about my "little man" ^_^


 No problem. That's my old Mother Earth kicking in there.....hurrrr hurrrr


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

That's why I don't date old women ????


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> ???
> 
> Favouritism in what?


 I think she missed the glute pic, I think it was when we had issues, she may have ignored it here it is again , just for her (and you of course  )


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

banzi said:


> I think she missed the glute pic, I think it was when we had issues, she may have ignored it here it is again , just for her (and you of course  )
> 
> View attachment 120311


 Why can't you see your willy?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

superpube said:


> Why can't you see your willy?


 I can see my willy.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

banzi said:


> I think she missed the glute pic, I think it was when we had issues, she may have ignored it here it is again , just for her (and you of course  )
> 
> View attachment 120311


 Can't tell if tiny thong or completely naked.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Varg said:


> Can't tell if tiny thong or completely naked.


 tiny thong


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> View attachment 120311


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

banzi said:


> I think she missed the glute pic, I think it was when we had issues, she may have ignored it here it is again , just for her (and you of course  )
> 
> View attachment 120311


 What a great pic.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Lol fair enough who said we want to know ?


 The book!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> ???
> 
> Favouritism in what?


 Keep up woman!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I think she missed the glute pic, I think it was when we had issues, she may have ignored it here it is again , just for her (and you of course  )
> 
> View attachment 120311


 We still have issues....but thanks..appreciated but I can't see anything hanging down hard as looked


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> We still have issues....but thanks..appreciated but I can't see anything hanging down hard as looked


 Im holding it in my teeth.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Im holding it in my teeth.


 Hate it when ur a smart ass


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Erm....have u and @Flubs not been taking note in the 'recent picture' thread? Come on some of them guys are stuffing for sure


 Beeline for the pics thread...


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> The book!!


 coming next to a book store near you :

' understanding and recognising sarcasm in men'


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

aqualung said:


> coming next to a book store near you :
> 
> ' understanding and recognising sarcasm in men'


 Can they call it a book if it's just one line????


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Varg said:


>


 No Varg, just not playing the game of , here's my pic, now everyone say I'm brilliant....


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Can they call it a book if it's just one line????


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm no expert in knowing what women want. But one thing I do know is back in June 2015 they wouldn't leave me alone!

Not that I was complaining :whistling:


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

The one machine at the gym that will make you more attractive to the girls? The automatic cash machine.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> The one machine at the gym that will make you more attractive to the girls? The automatic cash machine.


 Shuddup


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> I'm no expert in knowing what women want. But one thing I do know is back in June 2015 they wouldn't leave me alone!
> 
> Not that I was complaining :whistling:


 Not sure why but you look a bit manky around the nether regions. no ****


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

banzi said:


> Not sure why but you look a bit manky around the nether regions. no ****


 Glad to hear it mate lol. Would be a bit worried if you'd said anything positive! :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Not sure why but you look a bit manky around the nether regions. no ****


 Lol..he's shaved it's prickly ...nice looking boy though give these young ones a break u


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..he's shaved it's prickly ...nice looking boy though give these young ones a break u


 Not as prickly as you might think B)


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..he's shaved it's prickly ...nice looking boy though give these young ones a break u


 Yeah @banzi cut me some slack I'm only a pup lol.

(Apparently)


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Yeah @banzi cut me some slack I'm only a pup lol.
> 
> (Apparently)


 Wel I take it back then..sarcy pants


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Wel I take it back then..sarcy pants


 *Sarky B)


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> *Sarky B)


 No..not sarcastic....sarcy...saucy ...matron...so there!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I think she meant to write "saucy"


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I think she meant to write "saucy"


 No I meant snarky ...so be quiet


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyway Ellis.ben how old are u?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Anyway Ellis.ben how old are u?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


>


 Hahahaha noooooooo not at all. Just a question.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Hahahaha noooooooo not at all. Just a question.


 26 looking at him.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> 26 looking at him.


 So he is a pup then!! I was thinking 25-28


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> So he is a pup then!! I was thinking 25-28


 yep, still a boy..


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> So he is a pup then!! I was thinking 25-28


 Spot on!

Turning 29 in April 

(That pup's starting to sound more like a dog!) B)


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

So what's your "preference" then @Skye666??


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> So what's your "preference" then @Skye666??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> So what's your "preference" then @Skye666??


 Oh flipping heck I just nudged my limit up to 30 ...anyway ur prickly


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ellis looks semi black, i think ellis will be elbow deep by Sunday


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> ellis looks semi black, i think ellis will be elbow deep by Sunday


 Semi :lol:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Oh flipping heck I just nudged my limit up to 30 ...anyway ur prickly


 Ahaha!

To bad


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Ahaha!
> 
> To bad


 how black are you mate, skye likes them a shade lighter than Akon


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

i would use shades of chocolate id say....... im a caramac!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> how black are you mate, skye likes them a shade lighter than Akon


 WILL YOU BE QUIET. ...


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> how black are you mate, skye likes them a shade lighter than Akon


 is that the sequel to a lighter shade of grey or just a colourful version


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> WILL YOU BE QUIET. ...


 I know yeah!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> how black are you mate, skye likes them a shade lighter than Akon


 Pretty sure she doesn't need anybody to speak for her mate.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

@Skye666 Am I earning any point's?? B)


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> @Skye666 Am I earning any point's?? B)


 Yes...again again


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Im uglyier than a baboons arse, i have a micro willy, s**t sense of humour, and empty pockets, yet ive went with lapdancers, models, titmodels, 10/10'ers, so work that out people


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

AngryBuddha said:


> Im uglyier than a baboons arse, i have a micro willy, s**t sense of humour, and empty pockets, yet ive went with lapdancers, models, titmodels, 10/10'ers, so work that out people


 F**k mate I can't even get a text back!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Im uglyier than a baboons arse, i have a micro willy, s**t sense of humour, and empty pockets, yet ive went with lapdancers, models, titmodels, 10/10'ers, so work that out people


 I have done worst


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Pretty sure she doesn't need anybody to speak for her mate.


 true mate, watch your dont fall of your horse x


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Well today I got a laugh in the gym. One of the class trainers went on a few dates with one of the members and she describes him as a horse if you know what I mean... And it wasn't a compliment so bigger isn't always better
> 
> She also described him as a selfish shag and describes that he gave head like the motion someone would motorboat a set of melons!
> 
> There was only 2 lads in my gym that I would have though ok and he was one of them, her review of the above and his personality has mad that list down to 1


 Yeah well she was a sh1t shag too......fanny looking smashed in to fvck


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I saw 2 blonde twins in a gym, so hot they looked like porn models, I walked past strutting and turned to say something but instead of words dribble came out of the corner of my mouth and my face went red. I can't talk to extremely hot girls unless I've had a drink or two.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Well today I got a laugh in the gym. One of the class trainers went on a few dates with one of the members and she describes him as a horse if you know what I mean... And it wasn't a compliment so bigger isn't always better
> 
> She also described him as a selfish shag and describes that he gave head like the motion someone would motorboat a set of melons!
> 
> There was only 2 lads in my gym that I would have though ok and he was one of them, her review of the above and his personality has made that list down to 1


 I would hazard a guess the majority of men are selfish in bed but they think they arnt because they spent more than 5 mins in the nether region where a knife and fork is not required...that dosnt make u unselfish boys...u have been informed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> You would go there if you were single.


 It was a joke..............sigh. I'm going to bed.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I would hazard a guess the majority of men are selfish in bed but they think they arnt because they spent more than 5 mins in the nether region where a knife and fork is not required...that dosnt make u unselfish boys...u have been informed


 I'll giv you a vibrator say get yourself started an give me a shout when your ready for the poking I'll be downstairs playing Xbox


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I know u were you clown! But you prob would. She's the blond one
> 
> View attachment 121225


 Air Max 90s? Wifey material


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Though you'd like her! I think the one the other side is a cracker, shame she's nearly flashing the beaver though


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I know u were you clown! But you prob would. She's the blond one
> 
> View attachment 121225


 How much for all 3?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

celebs, Tom Hardy, Brad Pitt lookalikes, big muscles or someone whos at the very least a millionaire. absolutely nothing less


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I know u were you clown! But you prob would. She's the blond one
> 
> View attachment 121225


 Skanks


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I'll giv you a vibrator say get yourself started an give me a shout when your ready for the poking I'll be downstairs playing Xbox


 Yes and u see already I'd be out when u mention vibrator...never owned one not my thing...ur rubbish!!!!! And lazy!!!!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Cmon @Skye666 love a good finger blasting everyone knows this


 Yes preferably done by self at least 4x per day ..can't rely on a guy for that


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Wow that's a disappointment I'm a 6 times a day type person on average


 They all say this!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yes preferably done by self at least 4x per day ..can't rely on a guy for that


 you dont have to be painstakingly accurate but how are these "at least 4x a day" spaced out?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

banzi said:


> you dont have to be painstakingly accurate but how are these "at least 4x a day" spaced out?


 Pah, its just bra science.... 2/3 regular fingerings a day (provided total digit count is consistent) will elicit the same gains as 4 fjnger blasting sessions.... iifym....if it fits your m!nge..... dont you know anything....?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> you dont have to be painstakingly accurate but how are these "at least 4x a day" spaced out?


 Morning before gym ...after weights before cardio at gym ...about 8pm ish....and either bedtime or I sometimes wake at 2/3am ....annoying.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Ask anyone that's running 1g of test and 750mg tren I could pull the head off it all day long surprised I've not worn it down to a nub


 I want someone who can do that naturally!! Not because their on summat for a while,what about when their not on it...see seeeeee. Seeeeeee what I mean...IM SHOUTING THIS AT U.... Lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Pah, its just bra science.... 2/3 regular fingerings a day (provided total digit count is consistent) will elicit the same gains as 4 fjnger blasting sessions.... iifym....if it fits your m!nge..... dont you know anything....?


 Nope....don't need that entering business thanks...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Morning before gym ...after weights before cardio at gym ...about 8pm ish....and either bedtime or I sometimes wake at 2/3am ....annoying.


 I saw this comment come up on my feed and thought you were saying how often a day you have sex.....thought go on girl lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I saw this comment come up on my feed and thought you were saying how often a day you have sex.....thought go on girl lol


 A girl can dream felonE


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Morning before gym ...*after weights before cardio at gym* ...about 8pm ish....and either bedtime or I sometimes wake at 2/3am ....annoying.


 dirty girl....

where abouts, not in the toilet FFS?

What on earth do you fantasise about, a toilet cleaner disturbing you?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> dirty girl....
> 
> where abouts, not in the toilet FFS?
> 
> What on earth do you fantasise about, a toilet cleaner disturbing you?


 Has to be a toilet where else!! I'm not saying it's normal I'm unique...my imagination is outstanding...seriously ..and I can time it to how fast or slow I need to be.it's very unusual for a female my age. My doctor ( female) wants to,do some sort of testing where they monitor the brain!!! I'm not up for that thanks I'm scared what they might find lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Has to be a toilet where else!! I'm not saying it's normal I'm unique...my imagination is outstanding...seriously ..and I can time it to how fast or slow I need to be.it'sy unusual for a female my age. My doctor ( female) wants to,do some sort of testing where they monitor the brain!!! I'm not up for that thanks I'm scared what they might find lol


 I think Im going to need you to record it on your phone and send it to me, I will independently verify your claims.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I want someone who can do that naturally!! Not because their on summat for a while,what about when their not on it...see seeeeee. Seeeeeee what I mean...IM SHOUTING THIS AT U.... Lol


 Hello ...  LOL


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I think Im going to need you to record it on your phone and send it to me, I will independently verify your claims.


 I love how u accept my misbehavior on here :thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Hello ...  LOL


 Lol ohhh hello natty


----------

